# Hilfe für Edelkrebse und Quappen



## u-see fischer (26. Februar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Die Nachzucht von genetisch lokal angepassten Quappen und Edelkrebsen ist ein aufwändiges Spezialgebiet, für das der AVN über viele Jahre sein gefragtes Know-how erweiterte.


Grundsätzlich finde ich diese Aktion sehr gut, die Anglerschaft bekommt dadurch doch etwas Anerkennung.

Zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: 
Gibt es denn Edelkrebse, die genetisch so angepasst sind, dass sie gegen den Pilzbefall, eingeschleppt durch amerikanische Krebse, resistent sind?
Ansonsten ist das anschließende wieder Auswilderung doch sinnlos und verschwendet nur Geld.

Nicht das ich dagegen bin, nur macht es keinen Sinn Edelkrebs in ein Gewässer einzubringen, in dem die Population nicht langfristig gesichert werden kann bzw. wissentlich dem Tode geweiht ist.


----------



## Lorenz (26. Februar 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nicht das ich dagegen bin, nur macht es keinen Sinn Edelkrebs in ein Gewässer einzubringen, in dem die Population nicht langfristig gesichert werden kann bzw. wissentlich dem Tode geweiht ist.


Es gibt in der Region vielleicht geeignete Stillgewässer oder Fließgewässeroberläufe ohne infizierte amerikanische Flusskrebse. Nicht alle amerikanischen Flusskrebsbestände tragen die Krebspest. In manchen Gewässern sind die einst vorhandenen Bestände heimischer Flusskrebse wegen der Wasserqualität verschwunden, die sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten aber wieder gebessert hat.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Februar 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Region vielleicht geeignete Stillgewässer oder Fließgewässeroberläufe ohne infizierte amerikanische Flusskrebse. Nicht alle amerikanischen Flusskrebsbestände tragen die Krebspest. In manchen Gewässern sind die einst vorhandenen Bestände heimischer Flusskrebse wegen der Wasserqualität verschwunden, die sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten aber wieder gebessert hat.


Ist bzw. kann gewährleistet werden, dass diese Gewässer nicht auch noch durch amerikanische Flusskrebse, die die Krebspest transportieren infiziert werden?

Meine Frage zielte aber in erster Linie auf die Aussage, dass bei Quappen und Edelkrebse Zuchten angestrebt werden, die genetisch Angepasst sind/werden.
Anders formuliert, wie und worauf müssen Edelkrebse angepasst werden um dauerhaft überlebensfähig zu sein. Meine Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint, weil ich es interessant und spannend finde und mich frage, ob unsere Edelkrebse genetisch so angepasst werden können um gegen die Krebspest resistent zu sein, bzw. wie weit die Wissenschaft auf dem Weg der Anpassung ist, sofern er beschritten wird/wurde.


----------



## Lorenz (26. Februar 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ist bzw. kann gewährleistet werden, dass diese Gewässer nicht auch noch durch amerikanische Flusskrebse, die die Krebspest transportieren infiziert werden?


Der Kamberkrebs geht nicht gerne in kühlere Fließgewässer(-oberläufe). Der Signalkrebs geht leider schon recht weit hoch. Vor dem Hintergrund gibt es dann die Diskussion ob man nicht bestimmte Wanderhindernisse bestehen lässt, damit bestimmte Gewässeroberläufe schlechter von stromab besiedelt werden können. 

"Anders formuliert, wie und worauf müssen Edelkrebse angepasst werden um dauerhaft überlebensfähig zu sein."

Überlebensfähig wären Edelkrebse von woanders vermutlich schon. 

Wenn man aber irgendwo aus Deutschland Individuen einer Art in großem Stil vermehrt und dann überall besetzt wird deren genetisches Material verbreitet und anderes geht unter. Genetisches Material, dass sich in Jahrtausenden entwickelt hat, könnte für immer verloren gehen. Gut möglich, dass irgendwo vielleicht schon Resistenzen (gegen die Krebspest und/oder andere Krankheiten oder Parasiten) bestehen.


----------



## Ukel (27. Februar 2022)

Jaja die gute Frau Karasch…..ihr haben wir Angelverbote und Nachtangelverbote an Abschnitten der Leine zu verdanken, durchgedrückt mit fadenscheinigen und unhaltbaren Argumenten und entgegen von Expertenaussagen zu Biber, Fischotter und Wasserfledermäusen, aber dafür hat sie ihren Einflüsterer vom NABU. Gut, dass diese Dame im letzten Jahr nicht zur Regionspräsidentin gewählt wurde.

Das Projekt an sich ist natürlich


----------



## Mikesch (27. Februar 2022)

Sieht irgendwie nicht nach einer Bio-Teichanlage aus, eher wie eine kommerzielle Speisefischzucht.


----------



## Harrie (27. Februar 2022)

Ukel schrieb:


> Jaja die gute Frau Karasch…..ihr haben wir Angelverbote und Nachtangelverbote an Abschnitten der Leine zu verdanken, durchgedrückt mit fadenscheinigen und unhaltbaren Argumenten und entgegen von Expertenaussagen zu Biber, Fischotter und Wasserfledermäusen, aber dafür hat sie ihren Einflüsterer vom NABU. Gut, dass diese Dame im letzten Jahr nicht zur Regionspräsidentin gewählt wurde.
> 
> Das Projekt an sich ist natürlich


Ist ja nicht mehr lange hin, bis zur Landtagswahl!


----------



## fishhawk (27. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Mikesch schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nicht nach einer Bio-Teichanlage aus, eher wie eine kommerzielle Speisefischzucht.


Steht ja auch im Text.

Die Rundstrombecken werden mit dem "nährstoffreichen" (Ab)Wasser aus der Speiseforellenzucht versorgt um darin dann die Edelkrebse zu ziehen.

Ist aber m.E. auch nichts dran auszusetzen.

Und von einem Bio-Siegel hat ja auch keiner gesprochen.


----------



## thanatos (27. Februar 2022)

Bei solchen Aussagen - wie genetisch angepasst - da gehen bei mir die Klappen runter -
wenn Menschen anfangen in der Natur rum zu pfuschen weil es ihnen ihre Lobby 
finanziert - Gutes ist dabei selten Rausgekommen  . 
Für irgend welche Katastrophen werden oft Ursachen an den Haaren herbei gezogen um 
die wahren Ursachen zu verschleiern - selten wird wie bei der Myxomathose (Kaninchenpest )
die Genese offen gelegt - aktuell  darf man ja hier seine Meinung -  psst


----------



## Mescalero (27. Februar 2022)

Ist dieses Ansinnen echt so verwerflich? Ich kann an der Idee (und dem Versuch der Umsetzung), bedrohte Arten wieder anzusiedeln,  erstmal nichts Schlechtes erkennen. 

Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass eigentlich positive Dinge per sé runtergemacht werden müssen, weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf. Etwa, weil die bösen, korrupten Politiker sie initiiert haben. 

Klar kann und muss man hinterfragen! Aber nicht aus Prinzip alles verteufeln. Beware of the dogma...


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Februar 2022)

Ich denke, das ist im Sinne von "autochthon" (= Nachzucht aus einheimischen, d. h. an den Lebensraum angepassten Elterntieren) und nicht von "künstlich genmanipuliert" zu verstehen.


----------



## Mikesch (27. Februar 2022)

fishhawk 
Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass das keine Teichanlage ist sondern eine Zuchtanlage mit rein technischen Anlagen, ohne Teiche.


----------



## Ukel (28. Februar 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Etwa, weil die bösen, korrupten Politiker sie initiiert haben.
> 
> Klar kann und muss man hinterfragen! Aber nicht aus Prinzip alles verteufeln. Beware of the dogma...


Nimmst du hier Bezug auf meinen Post?

Die Politiker initiieren, zumindest bei diesem Projekt, gar nichts, das geht auf den AV Nds und die Angelvereine zurück.


----------



## Mescalero (28. Februar 2022)

Nein, das schien mir nur der Tenor der Kommentare zu sein. Ein subjektiver Eindruck, weiter nichts.

Stimmt, initiiert hat die Region diese Maßnahme nicht, nur unterstützt. Hatte ich nur halb gelesen...


----------



## Harrie (28. Februar 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> fishhawk
> Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass das keine Teichanlage ist sondern eine Zuchtanlage mit rein technischen Anlagen, ohne Teiche.


*Falsch!*
Es ist eine Teichanlage.

Zum Genpol, der AV-NDS ist bemüht, den Genpol der hiesigen Krebspopulation zu erhalten und nix anderes!


----------



## Mikesch (28. Februar 2022)

Rundstrombecken sind keine Teiche!


----------



## fishhawk (28. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Mikesch schrieb:


> Rundstrombecken sind keine Teiche!


Stimmt zwar, ist mir aber eigentlich egal.

Solange dort autochthoner Nachwuchs in umweltschonender Kreislaufwirtschaft gezogen wird, hätte ich nichts dran auszusetzen.


----------



## gründler (28. Februar 2022)

Eigentlich gibt es mich hier nicht mehr als "Schreiber" aber:

Die Teichanlage...Es gibt 2 Forellenteiche,diese sind verbunden mit weiteren 8 Teichen und einer 50m langen Rinne wo Brunnenkresse gezogen wird,die ganze Anlage kann im Kreislauf gefahren werden oder einzeln verteilt gesteuert werden (hat mich viele Rohre und Schweiß gekostet). Der Quappenlaich wird im Bruthaus ausgebrütet bei 2-5 grad Wassertemp. die Rundstrombecken werden angeimpft mit Heu oder Stroh (Plankton,Futter) nachdem Schlupf geht es dann für die kleinen in Rundstrombecken zur weiteren Aufzucht mit ca 5-8cm werden sie wieder in verschiedene Gewässer ausgesetzt. Die Elterntiere fangen wir in NDS Gewässern mit Reusen und E Fischen.

Die Krebse werden in einigen der Teiche aufgezogen und dann auch wieder ausgewildert.

So bis irgendwann mal wieder evtl.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2022)

gründler schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es mich hier nicht mehr als "Schreiber" aber:



Nu hab dich nicht so.
Kannst ruhig wieder öfter etwas von dir lesen lassen.


----------



## Vanner (28. Februar 2022)

@gründler

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen.


----------

